# Biting my face :/



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Aster really LOVES to sit on my shoulder. Every time I get her out of the cage her first instinct is to find a way to get onto my shoulder. She doesn't stay on my hand/finger for long either she'll immediately rush to my shoulder. White typing this message right now she's tried to fly onto me thrice already and her wings are clipped 
It was fine the first couple of weeks cuz she would sit there and preen herself, make a couple of noises and just like relax. But now I have a big problem cuz she first starts preening my hair and then slowly starts to move away from the hair and starts biting my neck and face. How do I stop her from doing so? 
Oh and make that tried to fly to me 4 times already


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How about a birdie toy necklace like JaimeS and Enigma has? I bet that would do the trick! Look at the DIY toys thread.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara will "pick" at any bump, mole, or skin that looks different. Part of the preening process I think.

I wouldn't call it a bite, when cockatiels really bite they put holes in things and it bleeds like crazy.

But he will nibble at any freckle, skin tag, anything that looks different. If it is a problem perhaps a thin scarf around your neck and as mentioned a toy to redirect attention.


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh I see. In that case my brother has better skin than I do cuz she wont do this to him as much 
I will give the toy necklace a try


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

yes. they will "pick" at anything that is not flush. 

farrah tries to rip my nose ring out.

willow tries to rip kevin's moles off. it's rather painful, but they are just trying to clean you up. lol.


----------



## Monica V (11 mo ago)

New cockatiel mom, we acquired our Kiki a few weeks ago .she is about four years old. she likes to fly around the room and sit on the top her cage. she will fly to me and land on my chest if I’m reclined in the recliner. She has started to become more comfortable with us but she will not let us touch her with our fingers at any time. if we are relaxed and laying in the recliner she will fly and land on my chest and nibble on my face, on my lips, on my chin. she’s very gentle, but every now and then her bite is a little harder than you expect. she’s really in my face but she will not allow me to touch her. if she sees my hands come near she will fly away. she’s very sweet and we are very happy to have her. I’m just wondering if if the nibbling is OK and if she will ever trust us enough to let us touch her and pet her. we really want to cuddle her but she will not allow us.


----------

